# .17 vs .22 WMR



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im sure this has been discussed a bunch of times but I just dont understand the draw to the .17 over the .22WMR. I mean according to what I have been able to find and read the advantages just do not seem to warrant this new caliber. I guess if you are shooting squirrels at 150-200 yards I can understand but who really does that lol. I read a great article about the two and even the author agrees that 100 yards or under the .22WMR is a superior killing cartridge. So i guess my question is, are there really enough squirrel hunters hunting at distances over 100 yards to warrant this gun or is it just then next new thing that will pass with time.

Heres the article for those who are interested.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_17HMR_22WMR.htm


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Why yes there are a lot of squirrel and P-dog hunters using the .17 HMR from 150-200 yds and beyond. My furthest P-dog was at 238 yds. (no wind of course). It is a spectacular performer.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine was 210. One unmentioned advantage that the 17 has over the 22 is that it is all manufactured in the same facility on the same equipment, therefor has a greater potential for uniformity in its dimensions and quality. This translates into a greater potential for accuracy. I've shot prairie dogs alongside my hunting partners who were shooting the 22mags. There was no difference in the splat potential of either cartridge. The 17 has a higher velocity, flatter trajectory, and shorter time of flight than the 22 mag. This means less wind drift, and easier to dope the drop at longer range with the 17. What would make this conversation even more interesting, is if there was a v-max loading for the 5mm Rem Mag. It would make the fans of both the 17HMR and the 22 Mag cry real tears.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own a Marlin .17 HMR and a Henry .22mag, and enjoy shooting both. 

In my personal opinion, I prefer to shoot my Golden Boy .22mag over the .17 HMR just because it hits harder, and most of my shots are under 100 yards anyways.

I have considered buying a .17 HMR in a Henry lever though, I think that would make it much more enjoyable to shoot rabbits with rather than a bolt gun (hence why I use my Henry instead)

The accuracy of the .17 is awesome though, I cant believe how tiny the groups are with this caliber. But I must admit that I havent made some super long shots with it like Al and Loke because every time I go out with it, the wind is insane and I cant hit much beyond 100 yards. 


PS: I have killed many more varmints with my .22mag than I have with my .17 HMR, the .22 just feels like the right fit for varminting


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

As mentioned, the major advantage of the .17 HMR over the .22 WMR is in trajectory. Also increased velocity helps you hit varmints at longer distances. At 150 yrds the remaining energy with the HMR is about 100 foot-pounds, which is comparable to a .22 LR at 50 yrds. The key for quick kills on larger varmints using the HMR is going to be shot placement. Acurracy, again, this is where the HMR has the slight edge.

I see Hornady is now making a 15 grain cartridge for the HMR. Gotta get and try me some of these... 8)


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the .22 Mag does more damage on bigger varmints like jackrabbits than the .17 HMR does. It still is the king of rimfire "thumpers" in my experience. In addition ammo is cheaper. Of course trajectory isn't nearly as good as the faster .17.
A lot depends on your intended usage. Squirrels and PDs are naturals for the .17 HMR, jackrabbits and similar bigger varmints, for the less expensive .22 Mag.

I am keeping my .22 Mags and have no pressing plans to buy the .17 HMR for my current hunting. Rebarreling my Ruger 77/22M would be a cheap and reversible option though.

I use the jacketed Winchester Super-X HP ammo in .22 Mag. Good stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I see Hornady is now making a 15 grain cartridge for the HMR. Gotta get and try me some of these... 8)


I wonder how fast those shoot?

Hornady's website doesnt give much info on them, but they are also making a new .22mag and a 30gr .204, so that should make things a bit more interesting...


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I have all the magnum rimfires. The 17HMR, 22 mag and the remington 5mm rimfire. The 17hmr and the 22 mag are nip and tuck. The 22 mag will drop a raccoons and skunks in their tracks. The 17hmr will kill them but they move off a ways before they die. Sometimes I find them sometimes I don't. I have alot of them on and around my property and have shot alot of them. I now use the Remington 5mm for both ***** and skunks. I have killed them out to 200 yards. It is a bolt action so I don't use it on rabbits. For rabbits I like my winchester 9422 magnum for faster shooting. The 17hmr is a remington model 97 auto. It is good on rabbits to but I like to see them die quick sometimes they will go far leaving blood all the way. If someone would make a 5mm auto I would be their first customer.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Winchester Model 9422M in .22 Mag and it is my favorite and deadliest rimfire.
Your Remington Model 597 in .27 HMR has been recalled.
SEE: http://www.remington.com/safety/17_HMR_Ammo_notice/default.asp



> DO NOT USE REMINGTON 17 HMR AMMUNITION IN SEMI-AUTOMATIC FIREARMS.
> 
> DO NOT USE THE REMINGTON MODEL 597 17 HMR SEMI-AUTOMATIC RIFLE.
> 
> ...


This doesn't surprise me because it is difficult for manufacturers to deal with the pressure of the rimfire magnums in actions converted from their .22 LR versions. Levers, bolts, and pumps are still the way to go with rimfire magnums for safe and reliable functioning.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone shoot a Magnum Research or Volquartsen Custom auto in .22mag or .17HMR? I havent heard of those guys having any problems with their models as opposed to the Remington that Frisco Pete pointed out. But then again, these are pretty pricey (especially the Volquartsen) so you'd hope they worked out the kinks of using magnum rimfires

PS: Hornady's website also addresses the issue Frisco Pete bought up

http://www.hornady.com/in-the-news/late ... hmr-notice


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> ...................I now use the Remington 5mm .......................If someone would make a 5mm auto I would be their first customer.


I'd be right behind you. Just FYI - Chuck Hawks says: "The 5mm Rimfire Magnum is based on a case similar, but not identical, to a necked-down .22 Magnum case. Its case is a little bigger and it has to be stronger as it must contain 50% greater pressure, 22,000 psi Vs 33,000 psi. Bullet diameter is .2045", or .20 caliber, the same as the new .204 Ruger centerfire cartridge."

I find that my 17 HMRs tear up jacks and cottontails worse than my 22 mags. It could be more the projectile type I'm using more than anything. I need to get less explosive bullet types. Any suggestions?

Oh, the .22 mag is a fine caliber too, and I like the price of the ammo and the forgiving projectiles I use on small game.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Volquartsens are the best. They have taken the extra time and money to make them work right. They always come out looking good in tests and reviews. Price is high for most of us though.


----------

